# Best Way To Practice?



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

That's a pretty wide open question, but I'll take a stab at it. 

You mentioned yardgage estimation so I assume you are shooting a class with unknown yardage. Most Pro's will tell you they spend as much time (sometimes more) just looking at foam judging distance than they actually spend shooting. That being said, I'd spend a significant amount of time learning to judge more accurately. I'd also suggest keeping a log and writing down your numbers (sight judge, ground, leap frog, aggregated avg/estimate, actual etc) along with the conditions (lighting, etc) and terrain. Overtime you'll notice trends and learn what to correct.

As for shooting, I'd recommend you practice good shot execution above all. Don't ever just fling arrows. There is a weak spot in everyone's game. Work on it when you shoot. Rely on the strengths but grind over and over on the weakness when your train.

Last of all, I'd do whatever it takes to build your mental game. Whether its shooting in the local nightly leagues and winning against the weekend warriors by 20 points or just having a good practice round. Confidence is a must. "Winners Know they will win, the rest just Hope they will win".

Finally, work on course management. Whether it be a 30 or 40 target course. Know when to push and when to lay low. Be confident but know your limits.


See you in Paris!


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

Perfect practice makes perfect


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd say Carbon Extreme is dang close to saying it the way it is. ??? Judging just isn't judging to the target. Judge back to you. Judge of one side of the lane and then other the other side - get a different look thing. I like his "grind over your weaknesses." I'd say, adjust where you can and for other weaknesses, use them to your advantage.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Im in young adult this year so it will be my first for the yardage estimation. Mostly i have just been shootin instead of concentrating on distance so ill have to work on that. How do you guys judge? I have heard of halfing the distance and guessing that,and going in 5 or 10 yard increments to the target. Thanks!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 25, 2004)

I try to find 30 yards and go from there. Randy Ulmer used to say find 20 yards and half it. That way, he would only be 2 to 3 yds off his estimate instead of five or more if he judged 10, 20,30.....and so on to the target. Try both ways and see what works best for you. And, above all else, trust your gut! I have found more often than not that my first estimate was either right on or very, very close. BTW, get good range finder and keep it with you!!!!!!
Micheal Braden gave a recommendation years ago in an article that he wrote on judging yardage. He made a yardage rope with different colored tape for yardage markers on the rope. Make it for 10 yards beyond your max distance. Whenever you go to the woods, drag it behind you and turn around and study the rope. (this has helped me more than anything) It will give you a good indication of what the yardages look like on varying terrain. Good luck with it.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I always have a range finder on me. I havent ever heard of that rope idea. Ill have to give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

IMO, myself included, too many people concentrate most of their time on shooting and not enough on judging targets. Get your judging as accurate as possible and your scores will increase. Don't neglect your shooting form, just don't spend all of your practice time on it.


----------



## DutMan (Feb 25, 2011)

The way I practice is much like the way I did when I was playing ball in college and also like I coached later. Being a pitcher I would have 4 to 5 days between starts so I had some time to work on the things I struggled with in the last outing,much like the days between tournaments. You must have a system and a order in which you practice. You can say I am going to work on a little of everything each day. To much to think about and you will be thinking about what's next. So with that being said I set my practice schedule to shoot like I did my practice schedule when I played and coached. Here is a small idea of how a week would go.

1. Warm up--- Stretch,draw bow 10 to 15 times just to limber up
2. Drill work--- Do lining up drill 20 times (no shooting,just lining up,closing eyes at full draw,count to 8 and open)
Then repeat only now shoot 5 three arrow sets. Concentrate only on whether left and right is correct.
Next drill is to go through shot routine from beginning to end only do not shoot. At full draw, close eyes,count to 8, and check alignment. Say out loud each
step of your routine as you do it.(20 Times),Than repeat and execute shot at 20 yard target.(5 three arrow sets) These two steps are to be done every day no matter what.

Day 1. Work on Anchor Point. Work on making anchor point rock solid and consistent. If it is up and down will be consistent in your groups. Shoot 5 six arrow sets at 30-60 yards. Only focus on making anchor point correct at all distances. Then if possible do the same with uphill shots and downhill shots. end day with shooting a 3 or 6 arrow set at 20 yards as tight as you can.
Day 2. Work on grip and aiming today. Concentrate on your grip being consistent and focus on aiming. Check to see if time of shot once aiming starts is consistent.
Day 3. Work on your weakest distant for you to personally group at and shoot all distances in your class and concentrate on tightest groups possible. 
Day 4. Put all steps together and see what you are still struggling with and go back to concentrating on that step only.
Day 5. Shoot a full round and keep score. Also make notes on each target and what you did good and did wrong. Review after round and immediately work on it for three to five sets.
Go to tournament have fun.
Each day whether at work a red light or lunch break spend time judging distance to a object. Judging is something that has to become instilled in your thought and recognition process,much like multiplication tables where when we were in elementary. Now the easily pop into our mind as soon as we see them or a need to use them. This must become a daily part of our thought process.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

This has worked well for me in the past....When practicing on a 3-d course I like to first judge the yardage then range it to see how close (or far away) my guess was. Then I like to shoot the target for what the yardage actually is. If its within my comfortable 12 ring distance (35 yards) I will bare down on the 12 and shoot at it. I make sure Im able to hit 12's at my comfy distance. A good tip I read one time ( I think Johnny Heath said it)....Always shoot your shot like you know exactly what the distance is. If you miss high or low then it should be a total shocker.


----------

